# LGB Stainz Age



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first post, so I'm not sure I'm putting it in the right spot.

Anyway, I have had an LGB Stainz locomotive for about 10 years now. It was given to me in very sorry shape by a friend of mine, and I have worked to make it run and look better. I have been wondering what the age of the model is. It has a number 4 on the cab (which is black) and it makes a very loud whining noise as it runs. The rear reverse light is white, and the model does not have any pick-up shoes. Can anyone tell me about what time this was made? Thank you.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

on the roof of the cabin, the vent, is it square or round? 
the smokestack, is it straight?
on the underside, does the smokestack have a small iron switch?
the moving bars on the wheels, are they from metal or from plastic?
the valve handles at the front and at the side, are they black or gilded? 
the #4 and the LGB on the side are they relieves or just printed on?
does it have a female plug at the rear end? if yes, how does that look?
if you look from below, the gearbox, is it split in the middle, formimg a right and a left half, or has it a lid? 

best would be some pics from all angles.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2011)

The roof on the cabin is round 
The smokestack is straight 
There is a small metal switch under the smokestack 
Everything attached to the wheels is made out of metal. I'm not sure I follow you when you say "bars" 
Sadly, due to neglect from the previous owner, all of the valve handles have fallen off 
The #4 is raised out of the cab and is not just printed on 
The coupler at the end is rounded 
What I do know about the gearbox is that it says Buhler on it. Do you mean to look at it from the bottom (turn it upside down) or to take the top off the locomotive. 

Thank you


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, the metalswitch under the stack makes it newer than roughly '74. 
the metalic atachments to the wheels, what i called bars, make it roughly older than '90. 
the rounded coupler makes it older than the first blue train ('81-'82?) 

i meant upside down. looking at the belly of the mashine. does the gearbox show a lid, or does it look split lengthwise? 

i have never seen a gearbox, that says "Buhler". 
that, and your mentioning the loud noise, makes me suspect, that you might have one of the "growlers", the very first stainz model - either 1968 or '69.

in that context - not the cabin roof, but upon the cabin roof: does it have a round knob, or does it have a rectangular/square airvent there? 

if it is the round knob, you got yourself a 200$ stainz, a rarity.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Growler Stainz, 1968-1971 ish vintage. The stock number of the model is 2040, which was later used for the 2040 Krok.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone. So its to be a 68- 71 model?


----------

